
Tensor Ops Made Easier in CuDNN - rbanffy
https://devblogs.nvidia.com/tensor-ops-made-easier-in-cudnn/
======
pilooch
Let's wait and see how the new RTX cards with tensorcores do behave...
Converting from and back to fp32 is welcome.

------
reubenmorais
I can't read the article due to an HTTPS error, possibly due to the GeoTrust
certificate being used.

